# Cuantos parlantes soporta una potencia o amplificador?



## Razorback (Sep 23, 2007)

*Hola*, tengo que conectar una suerte de musica funcional casera y tengo para ello una potencia de 50+50w RMS, mi duda es la siguiente: cuantos parlantes le puedo cargar a cada canal?, respetando por supuesto la impedancia y potencia de salida del amplificador.

Un ejemplo de esto dería: conectar 5 parlantes de 10w en serie y paralelo hasta obtener 4Ohm, entonces 5 parlantes a 10w cada uno = 50w., es correcto? Alguien por favor que me de una mano. Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2007)

Numeros Impares NO
Cuatro parlantes, dos para lelos de 2 en serie = 8 Ohms
Ocho parlantes, cuatro paralelos de 2 en serie = 4  Ohms


----------



## Razorback (Sep 23, 2007)

Sería mucho pedir un diagrama.please, otra cosa, el ejemplo que me diste es con parlantes de 8 Ohms, verdad?


----------



## Dano (Sep 23, 2007)

La cantidad de parlantes que le coloques a cada canal no es el problema, el problema está en la resistencia total de los parlantes, que dependiendo del amplificador puede ser de 8, 6, 4 o 2 Ohms. 

Saludos


----------



## Razorback (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok, entonces respetando la impedancia final de la suma total de los parlantes y la potencia (siempre que la cantidad de parlantes se par) puedo conectarlos sin problemas y sin riesgos de dañar los parlantes o el amplificador.

Ahora saquenme de una duda, en cuanto a la potencia final del los parlantes conectados. Es lo mismo conectarlos en serie que en paralelo, es decir la potencia final sumada va a ser la misma?

Ejemplo independientemente de la impedancia final:
- si conecto en serie dos parlantes de 50RMS y 4 Ohms, la impedancia final sera de 8 Ohms y la potencia de cuanto será?
-si conecto en paralelo dos parlantes de 50RMS y 4 Ohm, la impedancia final sera de 2 Ohms y la potencia de cuanto será?
Muchas gracias y disculpen el juego de palabras.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2007)

> - si conecto en serie dos parlantes de 50RMS y 4 Ohms, la impedancia final sera de 8 Ohms y la potencia de cuanto será?



La impedancia y la potencia se duplica: 8Ohms y 100W




> -si conecto en paralelo dos parlantes de 50RMS y 4 Ohm, la impedancia final sera de 2 Ohms y la potencia de cuanto será?



La impedancia se redujo a la mitad, 2 Ohms, la potencia se duplica 100W


ESTAMOS HABLANDO de la potencia que puede manejar el conjunto de parlantes.


----------



## rvilla (Sep 24, 2007)

Primero ve las especificaciones del equipo, normalmente dice Por ejemplo a 4ohms 50W,
especifica a 8 ohms 25W.
esos te sirve para saber la potencia final.


----------

